
How to Give a Catastrophe-Free Presentation - boopsie
http://h30565.www3.hp.com/t5/Feature-Articles/How-to-Give-a-Catastrophe-Free-Presentation/ba-p/2594
======
lisavaas
How to prep for: blown bulbs, laptops left in taxis, projectors that get
indigestion over your digital input, and viruses that spasmodically stream
porn video. Can we use the term "ejaculate' instead of "stream?" It's kind of
the same thing, right?

